# FS - 15# CO2 tank w/ 2 gauge regulator



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

A friend of mine, Andrew, that is a member of a local (DFW) fish forum is selling the following items and I wanted to let you all know. He's lowered the price to $125 which is very reasonable. The tank and regulator setup is 29.5" tall.

Here's what he posted:

15# CO2 tank with 2 gauge M3 regulator, solenoid valve, needle valve, CO2 tubing, bubble counter and DIY diffusers.

The regulator, solenoid, and needle valve are all brand new and never used. Comes with 2 gaskets.

97two-74one-180six

If you have any questions you can reach Andrew at the above phone number or you can view and reply to the following thread on the DFWfishbox Forum


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I agree very good deal. I didn't think about posting his stuff here. 

I wouldn't expect this to last long


----------

